

Live Video feed of Space Shuttle Launch  - mmc
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html

======
kierank
Although the broadcast has now finished bookmark this feed:

<http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?id=1368163>

It's 1200kbps and looks much better than the one on NASA's homepage.

------
mmc
When I posted this, there were 4 minutes left until launch

